# EO's and FO's in rebatch



## pepperi27 (Aug 31, 2007)

For those of you who may or may not do rebatch on purpose here are the fragrances I've tried. 

Yes i rebatch on purpose but I love doing it! Here are my testing in case someone else is nuts like me LOL

Peppermint & Tea tree: make it get hard fast but smells terrific!
Patchouli eo & Sweet Orange eo: smells terrific and scent stays strong no problems
Lavender eo: Smells yummy but I think I added too little since scent faded after four months
Eucalyptus eo & Spearmint eo: absolutely wonderful smells terrific together

Coconut Banana Blast: Peak: Terrific!
Chocolate Espresso:BB: Strong scent do not use too much
Dragons Blood:BB: Delicious scent
Pleasures Type:BC: Nice but scent fades so add enough
Pink Sugar:AH: Delicious! Strong scent
Georgia Peach:BC: Terrific
Coconut:BC: Wonderful
Mango Papaya:BC: Great scent
Honey Coco Mango:BC: Terrific smells amazing
Coolwater:BC: Absolutely delicious
Issey Miyake:AH: AMAZING!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks!! Great info.
I have one or 2:
Gingerbread- so far so good
Cranberry- Fig- so far sa good
Tea Leaf and Jasmine- Have to add extra - it's light but smells awesome!


----------

